#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  TMF Awards Belgium 2006

## NiTRO

Kijk en vergelijk met TMF Nederland, oordeel zelf  :Big Grin:  


:: Links ::

TMF Awards-Antwerp (B) by Phlippo Showlights-Lier (B);

HIGHLITE online -











*Project: TMF-Awards Belgium-(Sportpaleis)-Antwerp (B)* 
_Production:_ *Phlippo Showlights-Lier (B)* 
_Production manager:_ *Jim Mattheus (B)* 
_Light Design:_ *Michiel Milbou (B)* 

_Showtec_
_Equipment:_ 

160x Showtec active sunstrips
60x Showtec sunstrip-1
72X Showtec led tubes (41000)
320X new Showtec led octostrips
hunderds of Showtec par 64 parcans silver
4x Studio Due 3k Spaceflowers
a lot of Showtec DMX boosters, and many more.... 




Mainstage Equipment: 
(axs thnks for the list)
[LIST][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]51 x Studio Color 575 [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]66 x Vari*Lite 500d [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]49 x Vari*Lite 2500 Spot [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]60 x High End Color command [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]48 x High End Cyberlight Turbo [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]24 x Martin Atomic [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]72 x Led Tube 1m[/FONT] [*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]320 x Octo Strip LED [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]24 x High End Dataflash [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]4 x Synchrolite B52 [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]4 x Studio Due 3K Spaceflower [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]8 x Followspot Aramis HMI 2,5 [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]8 x Fresnel 5kw [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]6 x Profile 2kw [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]32 x Par 64 6-Bar Silver [/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]9 x Arena Vision[/FONT][*][FONT=MS Shell Dlg]72 x Thomas Pixelline 1044[/FONT][/LIST]

----------


## Upgrading your system

oww, Nitro, ontsteet er concurrentie tussen nederland en belgië in de TMF awards??

Maar ik hap lekker niet.. vindt het er netjes uitzien..
wat had jij met dit geheel te maken??

----------


## johannesV

Vind het een beetje TE veel eigelijk. Het is geen duidelijk plaatje meer, teminste voor mij niet op de foto's, misschien in de zaal wel natuurlijk.

Ik vind die "bedden" van parren in de zaal wel tof en die u vormige pijp in de zaal is ook wel mooi!

----------


## s142918

Voila, lijkt me duidelijk wie dit jaar de award voor "beste show" krijgt. Als de live uitvoering ook in orde was mag TMF NL hier eens goed naar kijken en volgend jaar fijn Phlippo inhuren. Niks tegen de medewerkers aan de NL show, maar iedereen mag inzien dat hier qua afwerking en stijl veel beter werk is opgeleverd.

Wel interessante manier van rigging van die octostrips van Showtec, voor zover op de foto's te zien is dan.

----------


## axs

> Voila, lijkt me duidelijk wie dit jaar de award voor "beste show" krijgt. Als de live uitvoering ook in orde was mag TMF NL hier eens goed naar kijken en volgend jaar fijn Phlippo inhuren. Niks tegen de medewerkers aan de NL show, maar iedereen mag inzien dat hier qua afwerking en stijl veel beter werk is opgeleverd.



Straffe uitspraken...
misschien budgetten, wensen van de producer/regisseur/designer eens mee in het achterhoofd houden!

----------


## s142918

> Straffe uitspraken...
> misschien budgetten, wensen van de producer/regisseur/designer eens mee in het achterhoofd houden!



Want zonder budget is 't onmogelijk om een goede show te maken? Wensen producer/regisseur/designer ok, lag het wellicht niet aan Flashlight dus die opmerking neem ik dan terug. Blijft een feit dat het niveau in BE constant blijft en in NL een 10e editie blijkbaar belangrijker is dan een constant niveau aangezien het vorig jaar wel erg okee was.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Ik zie 2 grootmoeders?  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Hoeveel kanalen heb je wel niet nodig gehad?

----------


## stefan90kauw

( Oops, sorry, ik klikte 2 keer. Me muis heeft kwalen (Serieus!) )

----------


## dokter dB

> Want zonder budget is 't onmogelijk om een goede show te maken? Wensen producer/regisseur/designer ok, lag het wellicht niet aan Flashlight dus die opmerking neem ik dan terug. Blijft een feit dat het niveau in BE constant blijft en in NL een 10e editie blijkbaar belangrijker is dan een constant niveau aangezien het vorig jaar wel erg okee was.



wat is dit nou voor gedreutel?
Als je de doelgroep in NL bekijkt (en dat zijn niet licht-ontwerpers, tecs etc  :Mad:  ) gaat het bij de TMF-AWARDS mijns inziens bijna alleen nog maar om de urban-scene.

Uit beleefdheid worden m.i. de MB's IdeL's etc uitgenodigd, maar eigenlijk lijkt het wel uit een andere tijd.
Al die jonge urbans hebben geen idee van licht/podium/FX ontwerpen en budgetten, en vinden hele andere dingen belangrijk.

Je hoort mij niet ontkennen dat belgen meer smaak/stijl/muziekvisie hebben, en eigenlijk een veel exclusiever publiek. 
Hoewel ik de TMF-BE-2006 niet heb meegemaakt.

De enige achteruitgang die mij opviel aan editieNL was een kleinere produktie (kleinere zaal), en minder/geen grote internationale namen.
En dat ik er echt te oud voor ben geworden.

----------


## stekelvarke

je ziet uiteraard wel wat verschil tussen de Nederlandese TMF awards en deze in België. Gelukkig maar, het zou nogal saai worden als iedereen een ontwerp zou hebben in dezelfde stijl.

Toevallig iemand die iets weet van een kapotte/ slacht werkende syncro aangezien ik er in het begin van de show er 4 zie staan en naar het einde toe slechts 3?

Voor de rest zeer knappe productie hé.

----------


## DJ_matthias

was me ook opgevallen van die 4...
ik dacht nog... wat zouden ze doen moest er eentje de geest geven? en even later was het al zover  :Stick Out Tongue: 
is wel spijtig... je maakt je voorbereidingen met 4 lampen, en uiteindelijk kan je maar met 3 verder.

----------


## stekelvarke

> Ik zie 2 grootmoeders? 
> 
> Hoeveel kanalen heb je wel niet nodig gehad?



Een GMA heeft standaard 2048 kanalen(met expantie chip 4096)
en is uitbreidbaar met 64 DMX universes (dus 32768 extra kanalen) via NSP's
Dus als de operators zouden willen hebben ze genoeg met 1 GMA en een hoop NSP's maar om diverse redenen wordt er in veel gevallen gebruik gemaakt van meerdere tafels.

----------


## Sam Vercammen

> Toevallig iemand die iets weet van een kapotte/ slacht werkende syncro aangezien ik er in het begin van de show er 4 zie staan en naar het einde toe slechts 3?



Ergens redelijk in het begin van de show is (denk ik) de laatste van de rij geblokeerd. Terwijl de andere 3 lampen uitgingen en naar hun startposities draaiden bleef de vierde branden en recht door de zaal schijnen.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

> Origineel gepost door *stefan90kauw*
> _Ik zie 2 grootmoeders? 
> 
> Hoeveel kanalen heb je wel niet nodig gehad?_



Misschien een tafel voor vast en een tafel voor moving??? Just gokking........

----------


## johannesV

Tafel zaal, tafel podium denk ik eerder..

----------


## NiTRO

> oww, Nitro, ontsteet er concurrentie tussen nederland en belgië in de TMF awards??
> 
> Maar ik hap lekker niet.. vindt het er netjes uitzien..
> wat had jij met dit geheel te maken??



Er zal altijd een vorm van competitie bestaan, maar het budget blijft altijd de bepaler van de kwantiteit. Hoe crea je met dit budget omspringt is natuurlijk aan de ontwerper. En de ontwerper moet zich houden aan het beschikbare materiaal. Nu is het een feit dat de Nederlandse maatschappij nu eenmaal niet veel leds ter beschikking heeft, dus dan zul je moeten uitwijken naar iets anders, dit geval veel koppen. Ook bouwt Phlippo de decors in eigen beheer, voor zover ik weet word dit in Nederland uit besteed, ook dit geeft weer enige beperking in het ontwerp en uitvoering. 

Het is natuurlijk altijd een "strijd" om de mooiste show neer te zetten, en ik persoonlijk vind het dit jaar mooier uitgevoerd op de Belgische Awards. Ik vond het decor ontwerp van TMF Nl erg matig, het was meer een Concert dan een Award show.


Wat ik met het geheel te maken heb is Showtec. 

Cheers,
Erc

----------


## NiTRO

Paar filmpjes om een betere impressie te verkrijgen.

http://webdisk.planet.nl/highl007/pu...m/MOV00307.MPG

http://webdisk.planet.nl/highl007/pu...m/MOV00256.MPG

http://webdisk.planet.nl/highl007/pu...m/MOV00259.MPG

http://webdisk.planet.nl/highl007/pu...m/MOV00283.MPG

----------


## stofje

één Grand MA met 5 NSP's draaide het bewegend + conventioneel licht, de andere Grand MA + 3 NSP's, enkele ELC dmxlan nodes en Mediaservers stuurde video, sunstrips en Pixellines aan, als ik me niet vergis.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> http://webdisk.planet.nl/highl007/pu...m/MOV00259.MPG



In dit filmpje zijn achter het podium een aantal X'en zichtbaar in een chase. Ik ben wel nieuwsgierig hoe deze zijn gemaakt. Enorme hoeveelheid LED-balken?

----------


## Funmaker

filmpjes van ondere tiesto @work enzo te vinden op :: TMF Awards 2006 :: 
enjoy
ben ze zelf nu aan het kijken

----------


## NiTRO

> In dit filmpje zijn achter het podium een aantal X'en zichtbaar in een chase. Ik ben wel nieuwsgierig hoe deze zijn gemaakt. Enorme hoeveelheid LED-balken?



Dit waren de Mystrips van Video XL.


Cheers,
Erc

----------


## RWE

> Voila, lijkt me duidelijk wie dit jaar de award voor "beste show" krijgt. Als de live uitvoering ook in orde was mag TMF NL hier eens goed naar kijken en volgend jaar fijn Phlippo inhuren. Niks tegen de medewerkers aan de NL show, maar iedereen mag inzien dat hier qua afwerking en stijl veel beter werk is opgeleverd.
> 
> Wel interessante manier van rigging van die octostrips van Showtec, voor zover op de foto's te zien is dan.



Pas op wat je typt er waren ook daar veel nederlanders 
en die showtec twee tyrap's en een safety steel voila (het is geen rocketscience)

----------


## Mars2005

Persoonlijk vind ik, wat ik van beide shows heb gezien, de belgische af te gewoon TE druk.

Qua ontwerp en dergelijke hebben ze wel gewonnen, alhoewel de show hier in nederland ook wel iets aparts had. :Smile:

----------


## deloitte

licht ziet er goed uit bij Milc inc.
complimenten!!

gr bram

----------


## NiTRO

Meer background info:

Painting With Light

----------


## NiTRO

En als iemand de optredens zien wilt :

Telenet TMF Awards


NJOY

----------


## s142918

> Pas op wat je typt er waren ook daar veel nederlanders 
> en die showtec twee tyrap's en een safety steel voila (het is geen rocketscience)



Al waren het Japanners, 't ging om het plaatje.

----------


## kokkie

Vorig jaar heeft Phlippo de TMF awards in NL gedaan en dit jaar was het gewoon weer Flashlight. Ook dat zal wel een reden hebben... 

En waarom zou je steeds moeten groeien? Het is gewoon bijna afgelopen met die onzin (in NL), want serieus kan je het niet meer noemen. Het is gewoon een veredelde Pepsi Pop.

Verder zijn het natuurlijk 2 totaal verschillende producties, met dezelfde naam. Maar een ander creatief team, andere opdrachtgever, dus ook andere uitgangspunten, andere doelen, andere handvaten, andere wensen.  Dus eigenlijk onvergelijkbaar, want als je wil weten welk creatieve team er beter is, dan moet je ze ook allebei dezelfde opdracht geven. 

Wat ik aan foto's gezien heb, ben ik van mening dat het licht/decor ontwerp van België beter was voor de mensen die live aanwezig waren en dat het Nederlandse decor/licht heel erg geschikt was voor TV.  Wie was er beter? Zoals Rinus altijd zegt: Je moet weten wat de keuringseisen zijn, anders is je keuring niets waard! Daar kunnen geen miljoen ShowPech "huis-tuin-en-keuken" ledstrips wat aan veranderen.

----------


## NiTRO

> Vorig jaar heeft Phlippo de TMF awards in NL gedaan en dit jaar was het gewoon weer Flashlight. Ook dat zal wel een reden hebben... 
> 
> En waarom zou je steeds moeten groeien? Het is gewoon bijna afgelopen met die onzin (in NL), want serieus kan je het niet meer noemen. Het is gewoon een veredelde Pepsi Pop.
> 
> Verder zijn het natuurlijk 2 totaal verschillende producties, met dezelfde naam. Maar een ander creatief team, andere opdrachtgever, dus ook andere uitgangspunten, andere doelen, andere handvaten, andere wensen. Dus eigenlijk onvergelijkbaar, want als je wil weten welk creatieve team er beter is, dan moet je ze ook allebei dezelfde opdracht geven. 
> 
> Wat ik aan foto's gezien heb, ben ik van mening dat het licht/decor ontwerp van België beter was voor de mensen die live aanwezig waren en dat het Nederlandse decor/licht heel erg geschikt was voor TV. Wie was er beter? Zoals Rinus altijd zegt: Je moet weten wat de keuringseisen zijn, anders is je keuring niets waard! Daar kunnen geen miljoen ShowPech "huis-tuin-en-keuken" ledstrips wat aan veranderen.



 
En dan toch nog een trieste afsluiter........onvergelijkbaar zeker niet, en de reden dat Phlippo het dit jaar niet gedaan heeft is eenvoudig, liever een productie goed dan twee voor de helft..........en geloof me de ledstrips zijn echt niet huis-tuin-en-keuken, als ze zo slecht waren als jij hier beweerd.....dacht je dan dat ze gebruikt werden in live shows als deze?

----------


## moderator

Triest? Kokkie is een andere mening toegedaan, weet die nog netjes te onderbouwen ook.
Mocht willen dat iedereen zulk inhoudelijk onderbouwde reacties gaf  :Embarrassment:  


Stukjes gezien van de NL show, de BE via interpret, ziet er toch altijd anders uit op je tft.
Waarom bekruipt mij een heel erg K3 gevoel bij de BE variant?
In de NL variant had ik het id naar een popconcert te kijken, die setting beviel mij beter.
Zal met leeftijd te maken hebben, ik val niet in de doelgroep van de zenders, maar ik keek met meer plezier naar de NL versie.
Bovenstaande staat even los van de acts, de geluidstechniek, de tv registratie. Dat zijn vlakken waar ik geen bal verstand van heb op dit niveau, dus daarover houdt ik me graag afzijdig qua commentaar.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ik zie 2 grootmoeders? 
> 
> Hoeveel kanalen heb je wel niet nodig gehad?



Meeste van dit soort shows worden 2 identieke tafels neergezet zodat er 1 backup is. Zou me niets verbazen als dat hier ook het geval is.

Ik geloof niet bepaald in zaal/podium los bij dit soort shows op dit soort tafels, en al helemaal niet in conventioneel/intelligent los. 

LED/mediaservers en showverlichting gescheiden zou nog optie kunnen zijn?

----------


## axs

3 showdesks.

1x GMA voor intelli fixtures
1x GMA voor led (Barco My strip, I-lites en pixellines) via pandaro's box en de matrix van de sunstrips
1x ADB mentor voor conv key light


Is trouwens zowat de meest gebruikte indeling op de grotere gigs.
1 desk voor intelli
1 desk voor LED via mediaserver
1 desk voor conv / keylight
+ de nodige backup desks

----------


## JeroenVDV

> 3 showdesks.
> 
> 1x GMA voor intelli fixtures
> 1x GMA voor led (Barco My strip, I-lites en pixellines) via pandaro's box en de matrix van de sunstrips
> 1x ADB mentor voor conv key light
> 
> 
> Is trouwens zowat de meest gebruikte indeling op de grotere gigs.
> 1 desk voor intelli
> ...



AXS, lichtelijk offtopic, maar wat is jouw aandeel in deze show en wat doe je nog meer aan werk? Ik zie nogal veel (technisch inhoudelijke) details over de grotere en leukere producties voorbij komen vanaf jouw kant. Gewoon nieuwsgierig!

----------


## axs

> AXS, lichtelijk offtopic, maar wat is jouw aandeel in deze show en wat doe je nog meer aan werk? Ik zie nogal veel (technisch inhoudelijke) details over de grotere en leukere producties voorbij komen vanaf jouw kant. Gewoon nieuwsgierig!



Geen aandeel in deze productie... maar wel de nodige contacten, zaterdagochtend even blik gaan werpen daar   :Wink: 
Helaas laatste tijd minder te vinden op de belgische producties aangezien ik tegenwoordig in Frankrijk woon/werk

Grtz

----------


## axs

> Zo zie je maar weer dat Showtec groter kenbaar word in de Licht-Markt , valt me op dat Showtec bij meerdere bedrijven ( ik ga geen namen noemen) te vinden is in het magazijn. De producten gaan in ieder geval op kwaliteit vooruit



Misschien toch eens nagaan wat de echte reden is dat die dingen in het magazijn te vinden zijn...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DeMennooos

"datgene"?

Hou ze eens naast een powerstick, Xolar of Pixelline en vertel mij dan eens wat datgene is dat ze meer hebben?

(afgezien van een enorm lage prijs en weggeef akties ;-) )

----------


## axs

> 1 woord........Goedkoop. en toch '' datgene '' hebben ;-)



Helaas...

Waag een nieuwe kans!

----------


## DeMennooos

> Om het nu gelijk te gaan vergelijken met een Pixelline is weer wat aan de overdreven kant.



Als die tubes dan toch "datgene" zouden hebben, is het niet zo raar om ze naast units te houden die wel datgene hebben. En daarom noemde ik ook niet alleen de Pixellines  :Wink:

----------


## stakke

> Helaas...
> 
> Waag een nieuwe kans!



...highlite zal er ook wel wat voor over hebben om deze refrentie te hebben. Volgens mij zit m'n het in het doelpubliek.

1 woord ::marketing::

----------


## stakke

> 1 woord........Goedkoop. en toch '' datgene '' hebben ;-)







> met datgene bedoelde ik de (lage) prijs voor het product........maargoed.
> Topic Goes on.



Jij stottert wel op een gekke mannier :Big Grin:

----------


## NiTRO

Prijs pret verhouding van Showtec ligt gewoon goed. En gelukkig word de kwaliteit er alleen maar beter op.

Dit is hetzelfde met de aanschaf van Parcans, tuurlijk kun je de blikken van Thomson pakken, zijn alleen erg duur......koop je een goedkopere variant dan is de kwaliteit misschien iets minder maar de afschrijf termijn zal dan ook een stuk lager liggen. Dit is denk ik ook de reden waarom Showtec steeds meer in de grotere producties terug te vinden is. Voor de bedragen dat de Showtec app. kosten, kun je nog een overwegen om eventueel licht erbij te kopen voor een productie. Kost het allemaal kapitalen, dan zul je je toch moeten gaan afvragen in welke termijn dit zich terug verdient.

_[...highlite zal er ook wel wat voor over hebben om deze refrentie te hebben. Volgens mij zit m'n het in het doelpubliek.]_

Is niet helemaal waar, natuurlijk is het super om je producten in zo'n grote getalen terug te zien op producties, dan zal elke leverancier hebben. Maar als er een serieus grote order geplaatst word, mag de korting er ook naar zijn, is wel zo eerlijk niet? 

Concureren met een Pixelline of Mystrips is niet echt de opzet, wel meegaan met deze markt. Een topproduct is nou eenmaal niet beter te maken, maar een neven product erbij ontwikkelen kan altijd.

----------


## Phlippo Showlights

Ik denk dat het nu net de kunst is om de "goedkopere" producten te gebruiken voor wat ze zijn, en ze in grote aantallen inzetten is natuurlijk ook mooi als het dan goed gedaan wordt.

Het is trouwens niet omdat je iets dat "low budget" is koopt dat je de
zwakkere punten voor lief moet nemen, koop de goedkopere producten en vervang net die onderdelen die het zwak/goedkoop maken, costumize ze zo dat ook de techs het gemakkelijk vinden om ze te installeren, en de LD's ze willen intekenen.

Natuurlijk worden die dingen dan net ietsjes duurder, maar je rendement op termijn stijgt wel enorm.

Daarenboven was er op deze show ook heel veel van het "dure spul" te vinden, spijtig dat de nadruk hier op het zogezegd goekopere deel wordt gezet.

En het duurdere spul laat het soms even goed afweten hoor.

Yves Melis
Project manager
Phlippo Showlights

----------


## Lighting

> Ik denk dat het nu net de kunst is om de "goedkopere" producten te gebruiken voor wat ze zijn, en ze in grote aantallen inzetten is natuurlijk ook mooi als het dan goed gedaan wordt.
> 
> Het is trouwens niet omdat je iets dat "low budget" is koopt dat je de
> zwakkere punten voor lief moet nemen, koop de goedkopere producten en vervang net die onderdelen die het zwak/goedkoop maken, costumize ze zo dat ook de techs het gemakkelijk vinden om ze te installeren, en de LD's ze willen intekenen.
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Melis
> Project manager
> Phlippo Showlights



Als het zo is dat je het geen dat ze goedkoop maakt vervangt,heb je dus goed materiaal voor een bodem prijs

weet niet maar lijkt me een winning concept(wat trouwens aan de explosieve groei ook wel te merken is...........!!)

keep up the good work phillipo

Nils Berens.

----------


## martijn r

> Als het zo is dat je het geen dat ze goedkoop maakt vervangt,heb je dus goed materiaal voor een bodem prijs
> 
> weet niet maar lijkt me een winning concept(wat trouwens aan de explosieve groei ook wel te merken is...........!!)
> 
> keep up the good work phillipo
> 
> Nils Berens.



Je kan die goedkope rommel wel aan de praat houden door de hardware roadproof te maken, zodat het niet afbreekt als je er naar kijkt, maar aan de kleurenmenging en de onzinnige hoeveelheid onnodige dmx kanalen van een pixeltrack doe je NIETS. Zo jammer dat daar niet ff over wordt nagedacht voordat ze zo'n ding op de markt zetten

----------


## martijn r

> Ik denk dat het nu net de kunst is om de "goedkopere" producten te gebruiken voor wat ze zijn, en ze in grote aantallen inzetten is natuurlijk ook mooi als het dan goed gedaan wordt.
> 
> Het is trouwens niet omdat je iets dat "low budget" is koopt dat je de
> zwakkere punten voor lief moet nemen, koop de goedkopere producten en vervang net die onderdelen die het zwak/goedkoop maken, costumize ze zo dat ook de techs het gemakkelijk vinden om ze te installeren, en de LD's ze willen intekenen.
> 
> Natuurlijk worden die dingen dan net ietsjes duurder, maar je rendement op termijn stijgt wel enorm.
> 
> Daarenboven was er op deze show ook heel veel van het "dure spul" te vinden, spijtig dat de nadruk hier op het zogezegd goekopere deel wordt gezet.
> 
> ...



Zag er idd goed uit Yves! hebben de pixellines het goed gehouden?

Gr. Martijn

----------


## Phlippo Showlights

Perfect Martijn.

Tiesto booth he....

----------


## kokkie

> Je kan die goedkope rommel wel aan de praat houden door de hardware roadproof te maken, zodat het niet afbreekt als je er naar kijkt, maar aan de kleurenmenging en de onzinnige hoeveelheid onnodige dmx kanalen van een pixeltrack doe je NIETS. Zo jammer dat daar niet ff over wordt nagedacht voordat ze zo'n ding op de markt zetten



Ook dat is je eigen fout als je daar NIETS aan doet. Er zijn ook pixeltracks in Nederland waar eigenlijk alleen de buitenkant nog maar van Showtec is. 
Oftewel, het is ook een keuze. Je zoekt wat anders wat aan je eisen voldoet, je past dingen aan zodat het aan je eisen voldoet, je ontwikkeld iets nieuws of je laat het gewoon zitten en doet niets.

----------


## VERVALLEN

Het was een mooie show die awards!
En de showtec pixeltracks mogen gezien worden he! Hun lichtopbrengt is fantastisch. Ook hun kleuren zijn helder en mooi.
Ook bezit de pixeltrack mooie ingebouwde chases, die bij vele pixeltracken in gebruik wel een zeer mooi effect geeft!
Kort en bondig: de led pixeltracks zijn klein en krachtig, en hebben een geringe stroomopname waardoor je vele exemplaren op een enkele lijn kan aansluiten. Dus vele voordelen! En qua prijs/kwaliteitverhouding is dit echt een top product gewoon! Een led gaat immers zeer vele uren mee, waardoor onderhoud en defecten tot een minimum zal resulteren.

----------


## sompi

van waar komen de pixeltracks van aed denk je ?
daar is enkel het logo aan veranderd

----------


## Phlippo Showlights

> van waar komen de pixeltracks van aed denk je ?
> daar is enkel het logo aan veranderd



Het is natuurlijk niet omdat je iets zelf verhuurt dat je het ook de
de grootste kwaliteit moet vinden  :Big Grin:  

Maar de uitspraak is wel een beetje grof, je krijgt gewoon altijd waar je voor betaald.

----------

